# How many hours Jet Jon build?



## CedarRiverScooter (Feb 13, 2015)

I am finishing up my boat & I have spent around 600 hours on it. 

I'm not very efficient at this work, so I was wondering how much time others have spent of their build . . .


----------



## amk (Feb 16, 2015)

do you have a build thread somewhere id like to see some close ups on the motor skid how you mounted it in the boat and got pump in and other angles I like seeing different ways to do it.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Feb 16, 2015)

Here is my build thread, about 20 topics down the list.

'Alumacraft Jet Jon Project'

I will update it later this week, as I will have the floor & carpet in by then (I hope!)

I chose a difficult way to go about bracing the jet ski hull insert. I use some recycled jon boat ribs, but they had to be 'tapered' due to the jet ski hull tilt. So I cut them length ways & rewelded them with my funky welder. I am confident it is not going to come qapoart but the welds were butt ugly. I welded solid aluminum chunks inside the channels, then drilled & tapped 1/4 -20 to clamp the jet ski hull down.

I know I go on & on about this stuff, but this has been the best project I have done for a long time!

BTW, I will be getting it re-registered as 'Homemade', so it will be completely legal. There is no inspection required for a homemade boat (I called the coast guard) but you can't sell it to anyone.


----------



## amk (Feb 17, 2015)

Awesome I will have to check into that myself pretty good find getting a newer boat cheap


----------



## Ranchero50 (Feb 19, 2015)

Year and years... My carpet is starting to disintegrate and it hasn't even been put in the boat yet...


----------



## PSG-1 (Feb 20, 2015)

I have no idea how many hours total I have in my jet boat, since I've also done several modifications/improvements over the years, as well as the amount of hours put into the original build, and then the hours spent swapping out from a 2 stroke Tigershark to a 4 stroke Yamaha. Probably at least 500-600 hours. But worth every bit of it. No one else around here owns a boat like mine, that's for sure.


----------



## brianb2247 (Feb 26, 2015)

tough question some of these guys on here have hundreds mainly trial and error as you build. guessing ive got some where around 100 and gonna pull it apart again


----------



## Flat_Bottum (Feb 28, 2015)

month and a half of a few hours every day working on it the first time. Im into the restoration by about 20-25 hrs the past three days and its hard to tell haha. Will be well into the triple digits before she sees water again.


----------

